# WKC 137 Toy Poodle Porn



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are some shots of the toy poodles, enjoy!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucky you!!!! Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Living proof that some very beautiful and wonderful things come in small packages! The toys looked so impressive going around the ring, which was rather small, making them look all the more dazzling!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Poetry in motion! :adore:


----------

